# My Lemon cichlids have turned brown



## Sezaii (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello,

I've had a pair of lemon cichlids for a few months now and I can't help but notice how much they have lost their colour compared to a new one I have introduced into the tank today. Here is a picture of them together: 


I've asked the aquarium store what they are feeding their tangs and tell me its just an average cichlid pellet food, which I am already feeding them.
My PH is roughly 8, which is perfect too. I also feed them a cichlid frozen mix which contains brine shrimp, daphnia and blood worm, so they aren't malnourished. The sand is kept clean and bright along with a good light in the tank. Other than all of this I can't understand why they have turned this murky yellow/brown colour. 
I have had problems with these two fighting, they must be two males, perhaps its something to do with that? 
Anyway, I've introduced a third today (as seen on the right) which isnt always advised with lemons but I thought adding a third may distribute the bullying slightly between them.

Perhaps someone could suggest something to bring their colour back?
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes manage tank aggression and you should have at least the dominant fish brightly colored.


----------



## Sezaii (Dec 18, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> Yes manage tank aggression and you should have at least the dominant fish brightly colored.


The lemon shown on the right with bright colours has been introduced today. Before this both males in the tank were still the same dull colour. Would you recommend trying my best to get a female to improve colour and have a proper pair? The only thing is that sexing them is so difficult and even the store I got them from probably couldnt do it. The only way I've been able to find out myself is to see if they all fight when I introduce them! 
Thanks,
Sez


----------



## leftguitar (Nov 23, 2014)

Besides the aggression thing....Males tend to get some black coloration when they are in Breeding Mode. I've raised a lot of these beautiful fish and they are fairly easy to keep. Supply plenty of "caves" for them to hangout/hide in and all will be well.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What is a lemon cichlid? The one on the leftlooks like a paracyp and the one on the right looks like a lelupi.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

Neolamprologus leleupi.
Trade name confuses.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

noddy said:


> What is a lemon cichlid? The one on the leftlooks like a paracyp and the one on the right looks like a lelupi.


They are both leleupi.


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

What color is your substrate?


----------

